# 2D Charakter Aniemation...



## tauron (1. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte ne 2d charakter aniemation von mir selbst erstellen.
Hat jemand Tip´s dazu, oder vielleicht auch ein Buchtip?
thx im vorraus
-tauron-


----------



## tauron (1. September 2004)

In meiner Buchstabensuppe waren gestern zu viele e´s drin. ;-)


----------

